# My microphone won't work!



## GodOfWar000 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey guys , I'm using Real'thek HD Audio Driver and whenever I plug the microphone into the "pink" thingy it does tell me that a jack device is connected , but I tried to speak on Skype and I can't talk ...
Do I have to setup something? I am sure that my microphone is fine!


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Is the mic being plugged into the front or back and are you trying to listen to music (or anything else) when you do this?

You can try testing your mic. Start --> Control Panel --> Sounds and Audio Devices --> Voice tab. Click on Test Hardware and follow the steps in the Wizard.

Pauldo


----------



## GodOfWar000 (Jul 28, 2008)

I've plugged it in the back and I tried the voice test thing still didn't work


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Mic doesn't work or won't work in Skype?

Have you looked under Skype / Tools / Options / Audio Settings?

Pauldo


----------



## veritas88 (Feb 4, 2009)

I had a similar issue a little while ago until I found out I didn't have it enabled...
Assuming you're running XP, right click on the volume icon in your system tray (far right on the taskbar) go to options click on properties and select recording and hit ok.
Make sure the select option under Microphone is checked and turn up the volume if necessary.
Hope that solves your issue.


----------



## kimv28 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have one of those cheap microphones with the on off switch on the front/top of the base that slides from on to off. I don't remember the brand and it does not have brand name on it. Anyways my computer recognizes it but I still get nothing. I seem to remember having to hold something down while using it in the past but nothing I try seems to work. I don't know if I gave enough info about the mic but I hope someone knows what I am talking about and can help me.


----------



## sabiasabeen (Nov 27, 2011)

i have windows 7 and facing the same problem plz help me


----------

